# Export from MS Access to SQL



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 16, 2008)

In another thread i have pancho man said that he believed one could export a MS Access Database to a MySql database. 

I'm still learning PHP and MySql and i was curious as to weather or not this can be done, if it could it would help me allot with the coming project.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 16, 2008)

i said that?  

i do, do it though and its pretty simple.

you need to download this first:http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/odbc/3.51.html 
if the database is hosted externally (like on a server) make sure that in your cpanel you go to remote mysql and add your ip address. 

then when you want to export, right click hit export --> OBDC database. go to machine data source tab and hit new, choose either user or system data source, and scroll down till you see the mysql ODBC driver. then make the connection to your database and hit ok. it should export, and next time when you go to ODBC database, you can just select the name of the database from the machine data source tab instead of having you make a new one.


----------

